# 27 Zoll IPS zum zocken gesucht!



## Hammer2x (6. Februar 2013)

Moin, ich nutze zur Zeit einen Asus VE278Q,aber ich hätte am liebesten einen neuen mit Glasoberfläche und IPS Panel.....
Stellt sich mir die Frage:

1: Lohnt sich ein IPS Panel wirklich?
2: Reicht die HD Auflösung
3: Sollte es ein Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 werden,kann ich meine Games auch weiter in 1920x1080 zocken?

Die große Auflösung reizt mich schon sehr  Aber auf ein SYS mit 2 Grakkas habe ich keine Lust....


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

1: Kommt drauf an was du mit machen willst. Bist du Hardcore-Gamer dann wirst du wohl zu 120Hz Monitoren greifen müssen und das bedeutet TN-Panel.
2: Von welcher Auflösung sprichst du?
3: Ja kannst du. Heutige Monitore besitzen zu 99,9% Interpolation und falls doch nicht, übernimmt das die Grafikkarte.

Zuletzt: 1440p und Mulitplayershooter wird nur bei geringeren Details gehen. Zusätzlich taugen da nur Radeon-Karten etwas, da Nvidia-Karten um einiges schlechter in Auflösungen jenseits Full-HD arbeiten. Fraglich also wozu du 2560x1440 brauchst. Zum zocken ist FullHD noch immer erste Wahl. Zum arbeiten darf es gern etwas mehr sein.


----------



## Hammer2x (6. Februar 2013)

HD= 1920x1080

Naja ich nutze den Pc eigentlich zu 99% zum zocken....1% Internet und Fotos anschauen.... Als Grakka nutze ich zur Zeit eine HD 7970@1,1ghz. Aber mehr wie 2 Std sitze ich nicht täglich davor...

Die matte Oberfläche sieht einfach nicht edel und schick aus! Eine hohe Auflösung und ein klares Display nur für den Desktop wären schon ein Grund zum kauf...
Und weil ich immer wieder lese das Ips einfach soviel besser sein soll, dachte ich, ich frag hier mal einfach


----------



## soth (6. Februar 2013)

So ein Quatsch!
Eine höhere Auflösung liefert auch beim Spielen ein schärferes Bild. FullHD als erste Wahl hinzustellen ist mehr als fraglich und wohl eher deine Meinung.

Für was wird der Monitor den primär verwendet? 
Was spielst du wie? Strategie oder eher Shooter? Freizeitmäßig oder in der ESL?
Was möchtest du sonst noch damit machen?


----------



## Hammer2x (6. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele mal dies und mal das...C&C, Diablo, Wow, Far Cry....aber ich bin kein Pro Gamer!!!!
Fotos schaue ich mir mit dem Rechner an und natürlich Internet surfen...


----------



## WTSHNN (6. Februar 2013)

Schon allein wegen der Blickwinkelstabilität würde ich bei einem 27"er auf ein IPS Panel setzen. Mitlerweile gibt es ja einige Modelle auf dem Markt die Spieletauglich sind. Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn du einmal vor einem IPS-Panel gearbeitet/gezockt hast, möchtest du keinen TN mehr. Zumindest geht's mir dabei so. Wobei ich von Röhre gleich auf IPS umgestiegen bin und mich TN eh nie interessiert hat.


----------



## soth (6. Februar 2013)

Da du dich an der matten Oberfläche störst, würde cih dir raten erst einmal irgendwo ein IPSler, am besten den Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Probe zu sehen.
IPS-Monitore besitzen nämlich meist ebenfalls eine Entspiegelung, die viele aufgrund des Glitzerns auch als störend empfinden!
Alternativ würde sich der Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anbieten, als Monitor zum Spielen der ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Für ein TN-Panel bietet der Asus eine gute Farbwiedergabe, der Rest geht auch in Ordnung, die Ausleuchtung könnte aber besser sein...


----------



## Hammer2x (6. Februar 2013)

Jetzt nur so vom gucken im Media Markt hätte ich am liebsten den Monitor vom iMac, aber der ist definitiv zu teuer!
Vom Asus hört man ja viel Gutes und der würde ja auch perfekt zu meinem VE278Q passen, aber der hat ja wieder das TN Panel...Man müsste alle mal zu Hause haben und sich die in Aktion ansehen...Der einzige Laden wo ich Probe gucken könnte wäre der Media M.


----------



## HALL0 (6. Februar 2013)

denke das wäre auch was für dich!
ich habe den Shimian QH270-IPSMS 69cm (27") Monitor (2.560 x 1.440, 350 cd/m², dyn. 1.000.000:1, 6ms) seit ca. 5 tagen und finde den monitor schon ziemlich gut--> schau dir mal die amazon-Kundenrezensione...


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

> So ein Quatsch!
> Eine höhere Auflösung liefert auch beim Spielen ein schärferes Bild. FullHD als erste Wahl hinzustellen ist mehr als fraglich und wohl eher deine Meinung.



Nein ist es nicht. Ein Schärferes Bild liefert wenn dann nur eine höhere Pixeldichte.
Bei Auflösungen über FullHD geht so gut wie jede Graka in die Knie. Sicherlich eine Frage des Geschmacks, nur möchte ich keinen Shooter mehr unter 120FPS und mit weniger als 120Hz spielen.

Aus diesem Grund ist FullHD auch zZ. nich die erste Wahl. Bis Grafikkartengenerationen herauskommen, die ein höheres Format effektiv nutzen (also flüssige Bilder >jenseits 60fps< in FullHD+ wiedergeben können, bei max Details) geht noch einiges an Zeit ins land.

Gelegenheitsspieler greifen eben zu keinem 120Hz sondern 60Hz IPS, alle anderen spielen FullHD 120Hz+. Die Farben können bei einem IPS noch so schön, gegenüber eines TN sein. 120Hz sehen beim Zocken durch die flüssigere Darstellung einfach schöner und angenehmer aus, als jedes IPS.

Aus diesem Grund ja auch die Frage was er spielt und wie oft.


----------



## Jahai (7. Februar 2013)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/...htboost2-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz

Allein deswegen würde ich schon eher einen 120 Hz Lightboost Monitor nehmen, für alle Enthusiasten.

In deinem Fall wird ein IPS aber mehr Sinn und für dich auch mehr Spaß machen. Laut deinen Beschreibungen denke ich nicht dass du "Hardcore" Spieler bist und da du bisher keinen 120Hz Monitor hattest wird es dir auch nicht auffallen 
Die Farben, Blickwinkel etc aber schon!
Meine Empfehlung geht klar Richtung WQHD IPS.
Aber da wird's schwierig wenn du einen Glossy haben willst, das schlägt in den Geldbeutel. Die günstigen haben nämlich alle ein AG Coating drauf, teils mehr teils weniger aggressiv.
Außer die aus Korea, die gibt's als Glossy und mit Scheibe davor, wenn das was für dich ist, Schau dich mal im entsprechenden Sammelthread um


----------



## Hammer2x (7. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem hier...Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder dem ASUS MX279H, 27" (90LMGD051R010O1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Ein Schärferes Bild liefert wenn dann nur eine höhere Pixeldichte.


Und es ist ja nicht so, als würde eine höhere Pixeldichte, bei gegebener Bildschirmdiagonale, durch eine höhere Auflösung zustande kommen 



ColorMe schrieb:


> [...]Sicherlich eine Frage des Geschmacks, nur möchte *ich* keinen Shooter mehr  unter 120FPS und mit weniger als 120Hz spielen.


Und das ist dein Problem...
Es geht nicht um *dich*, sondern um das Anliegen des Themenerstellers!


Wenn es nur ein schicker IPSler werden soll, kannst du zum LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen. Hier hast du aber auch wieder nur FullHD.
Falls dir die Auflösung ausreicht und du das Geld hast, würde ich dir zum Asus VG278HE raten, auch wenn das kein IPSler ist...


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn du wie du sagst zu 99% zockst, dann sollteste auf jeden Fall bei deinem 120HZ Screen bleibn, mir fällt grad kein Vorteil vom IPS ein der dir nützen würde. "Bessere Farben" bekommst du auch wenn du deinen Moni mal kalibrierst^^


----------



## Maggolos (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte einen ASUS VS248H und jetze den Dell Ultrasharp u23, ich finde den Dell besser, von den Farben und Kontrast.

Ich persönlich bemerke keinen unterschied zwischen 60 und 120hz, ich glaube das ist Personen abhängig.

Ich finde IPS besser, weil ich zum Teil wären des zockens in den Stuhl einsinke, sprich ich "sitze" wenig tiefer und bei einem TN-Panel, sind dann die Farben anders, das hat mich ein wenig am Asus gestört.

Die 8MS reichen auch !


----------



## Hammer2x (7. Februar 2013)

Also ich werde mich dann zwischen dem LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Dell S2740L LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entscheiden.... Ein Tn Panel will ich einfach nicht mehr haben,da Farben und Kontrast einfach nicht mithalten können....120hz benötige ich niemals! 3d kommt nicht in Frage und wenn ich Vergleiche im Netz sehe von 60/120hz die man nur in Zeitlupr erkennt,dann sehe ich da eh nix...



Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn du wie du sagst zu 99% zockst, dann sollteste auf jeden Fall bei deinem 120HZ Screen bleibn


  Ich habe keinen 120hz, ich habe den Asus VE278Q...


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2013)

Hammer2x schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen 120hz, ich habe den Asus VE278Q...


 
Oops hab ihn mit dem VG248QE  verwechselt und sollte mir ma ne Brille kaufen  Aber vielleicht wäre jener ja etwas für dich^^


----------



## soth (7. Februar 2013)

Achja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen zu verlinken:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VG278HE
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN
Dort findest du auch Werte zum Thema Helligkeit, Farbwiedergabe und Kontrast


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2013)

Die Gleichung ist eigentlich relativ Einfach.

Hohe Auflösung = höhere Pixeldichte = höhere Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte. 

Wenn du dich schon für einen 27" IPS Schirm entscheidest, würde ich auch jeden Fall einen mit 2560x1440 nehmen. So fern die Grafikkarte das zulässt. 

Falls nicht, ist der von soth genannte LG 27" wohl die beste Wahl. 

Der Dell wäre hier wohl die erste Wahl bei 2560x1440 : Dell UltraSharp U2713HM, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier stimmt das Gesamtpaket.

Allerdings ist seine Leistung für schnelle Shooter nur ausreichend.


----------



## Hammer2x (8. Februar 2013)

Aber die Spiele kann ich doch ganz normal in 1920x1080 zocken....Der Desktop hat dann die große Auflösung....


----------



## soth (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, kannst du...
Aber das hatte ColorMe doch schon beantwortet, oder nicht


----------



## Hammer2x (8. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du...
> Aber das hatte ColorMe doch schon beantwortet, oder nicht


 
Das war auch keine Frage, sondern eine Aussage!


----------



## WTSHNN (8. Februar 2013)

Hammer2x schrieb:


> Aber die Spiele kann ich doch ganz normal in 1920x1080 zocken....Der Desktop hat dann die große Auflösung....


 
Da spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen. Du solltest jedoch darauf achten, dass der Monitor eine gute Interpolation bietet, wenn du nicht in der nativen Auflösung zockst. Ansonsten könnte das Bild verwaschen oder unscharf wirken.


----------

